# 5x5x5 - June 26 - July 2, 2006



## dougreed (Jun 27, 2006)

1. F' D' R D2 r2 b B2 r2 L' d R' l2 d2 l2 B l' R2 d2 r' b d' L2 F L u2 b u2 b F l2 B r b l' r u r' d l f2 L' f2 l2 B2 l' f' b2 D' l2 u' f' r2 u2 B' l2 F2 d' L2 B2 R

2. U' u r' U' d2 F2 B u2 B' u2 d2 R2 U2 R' B d' u2 R' F d2 f' R' f2 F' L2 R U R l D R F L l' B d b D2 F2 u B2 b2 u2 d' R2 D d' F2 R2 U2 d' F r' l f2 F2 D2 f' R2 L

3. d2 l2 R' F' l2 R2 F2 D R' U2 r2 L D2 d2 l F' L' d F' u2 r2 F2 f' l' L' B f2 u' b U' D L' D2 f2 D2 r2 L F2 L2 B' U L R f2 D f2 L2 U' u' L D b L2 D' U b R' L b2 D'

4. U l r' U2 L2 U F r L u' d B' D2 B2 f d' L' b r' B' L2 f2 R r2 f2 B' r' B' b D2 L2 f l2 U2 r2 f2 B2 d2 L u2 f' l U' b2 R2 d f U R' d l2 u r' l U2 l2 b2 U R B2

5. u l' b D2 F' B L' d' f' F2 L' R2 D' L' B U' F U' l' D r2 U2 D2 B' r2 D' r B R' B2 f U d' F' f2 D' b2 R2 r d' f R F2 U2 D' F2 L l2 u2 f2 D2 R2 d r2 L' U u' B' F R2


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 30, 2006)

Average: 2:06.00
Times: (2:18.52) (1:46.16*) 2:13.68 2:02.19 2:02.14

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. * = PLL skip 

Michael Fung


----------



## FrankMorris (Jun 30, 2006)

Average: 2:03.51
Times: 2:01.84, 2:07.65, (2:19.46), 2:01.03, (1:47.03)

I had a big pop on the 2:19.46.. such a shame.

Frank Morris


----------

